# West Park in the Dark - April 2010



## professor frink (Apr 17, 2010)

Been doing some night visits to West Park recently. 

Its surprising busy when dark, mostly with unsavoury types though.

Tried my best to capture some of the iconic WP images.

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.



I found West Park..........Best Dark.


----------



## King Al (Apr 17, 2010)

Great selection of pics as always professor


----------



## mookster (Apr 17, 2010)

lovely work, that kitchen shot is awesome


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Apr 18, 2010)

great shots, love it


----------



## J35 Draken (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice stuff, do like that first pic of admin. Who are these unsavoury types that hang out at WP at night - just general chavs and scallys?


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 18, 2010)

Very very nice.
The hoovers look extremely menacing in the dark.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 18, 2010)

I too love the kitchen shot.Well done


----------



## professor frink (Apr 18, 2010)

J35 Draken said:


> Nice stuff, do like that first pic of admin. Who are these unsavoury types that hang out at WP at night - just general chavs and scallys?



Yes, just gangs of marauding chavs, causing a bit of damage and larking about.

When they saw us they gave it 'big legs', I guess they thought we were security or ex patients.


----------



## lost (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice work as ever prof frink! I wish I had the patience to take decent night shots.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2010)

Really love your pics, especially 9 & 10. Fabulous work. Agree with Lost...I wish I had the patience to have a good go at night photography.


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 18, 2010)

Excellent stuff professor, like those shots a lot. Did you go alone?


----------



## professor frink (Apr 18, 2010)

mr_bones said:


> Excellent stuff professor, like those shots a lot. Did you go alone?


 
I wouldn't, shouldn't and couldn't go alone, it's a eerie place at night.

When the wind gets up the place is alive with noises.

Lost count of the times we looked at each other wide eyed and whispered "did you hear that?"


----------



## tedster (Apr 19, 2010)

Spooky, looks like the hoovers and floor polishers have started revolting.


----------



## Allstar#500 (Apr 22, 2010)

professor frink said:


> I wouldn't, shouldn't and couldn't go alone, it's a eerie place at night.
> 
> When the wind gets up the place is alive with noises.
> 
> Lost count of the times we looked at each other wide eyed and whispered "did you hear that?"



Know that feeling all to well, went in under darkness one morning to watch the sunrise from the top of the water tower. Certainly some strange noises going on, and the whole time was the door incident running through my head in broad daylight on my first trip


----------



## cagedangel (Apr 22, 2010)

know what you mean about the noises
was there a while back and just 5 feet from where we were standing a woman just started in conversation for about 20 secs and the stop,it was in one of the main corridoors with no one or anything around

great pics thought

i am everywhere and no where:icon_evil


----------



## mookster (Apr 24, 2010)

cagedangel said:


> know what you mean about the noises
> was there a while back and just 5 feet from where we were standing a woman just started in conversation for about 20 secs and the stop,it was in one of the main corridoors with no one or anything around
> 
> great pics thought
> ...



I've had some weird experiences there as well...heard a single pair of footsteps in a corridor once, distinct boot sounds just twice, no one there or anything....also saw something very odd in one of the wards


----------



## iwaniwan (Apr 25, 2010)

mookster said:


> I've had some weird experiences there as well...heard a single pair of footsteps in a corridor once, distinct boot sounds just twice, no one there or anything....also saw something very odd in one of the wards


what it was ?


----------



## iwaniwan (Apr 25, 2010)

just reminded myself about this one  
still have original file somewhere  trick was once i started to playing round with level slider in PS face started to appear in window : /


----------



## mookster (Apr 25, 2010)

iwaniwan said:


> what it was ?



Saw a figure standing in a doorway in Goldsmith/Garth block, thought it was one of our group reflected in a mirror until I realised the mirror was off to the left of where I saw it, I always try and rationalise stuff I see/hear (living in a house with spooks you have to do that) and I still haven't found an explanation for either of those...was there one minute gone the next (and it wasn't another explorer lol)


----------



## lost (Apr 25, 2010)

It's a droplet of water.


----------



## klempner69 (May 2, 2010)

lost said:


> It's a droplet of water.



Of course it isnt...its a genuine ghost like the ones found in Denbigh..didnt you know all these places are crawling with them!!!


----------



## amarisfionn (May 3, 2010)

Great photos, also love the kitchen shot we wanted to go back there at night having been there so much during the day ..

We also had a few strange experiences in west park mainly in the corridors but you can find a reason for a lot of it i.e. the wind/trees but one thing that did happen was a door handle turning and rattling and no one was there and every time we moved near it stopped .. we tried all sorts of things to see what was doing it but to our knowledge there was no reason for it .. bit bizarre! Oddest thing I experienced was in Cane Hill though!


----------



## Anthillmob74 (May 5, 2010)

amarisfionn said:


> Great photos, also love the kitchen shot we wanted to go back there at night having been there so much during the day ..
> 
> We also had a few strange experiences in west park mainly in the corridors but you can find a reason for a lot of it i.e. the wind/trees but one thing that did happen was a door handle turning and rattling and no one was there and every time we moved near it stopped .. we tried all sorts of things to see what was doing it but to our knowledge there was no reason for it .. bit bizarre! Oddest thing I experienced was in Cane Hill though!



which was?


----------



## amarisfionn (May 5, 2010)

Anthillmob74 said:


> which was?



Well some people may think I'm mad but we were walking through a ward when I felt this awful chill go round me and there was this strange atmosphere I stopped in my tracks took two photos of the same area, one had this strange shaped mist in the middle of a door way with mist spreading out and the other had nothing .. It felt like something had run past us and down the corridor ... You could sense something was there *sounds mad!* .. It was as though we had disturbed or startled someone .. 
I mean the mist could probably be rationalised in some way but myself and my other half are convinced there is more to it that dust or damp or anything like that .. I'll post it up tomorrow when I have a bit more time


----------



## krela (May 6, 2010)

Hi, supernatural things are irrelevant, please keep them off reports.


----------

